# Celebrities A-Z



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Just post Celebrities in alphabetical order.

*Amy Adams *


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Bruce Lee


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Carey Brothers


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Candice Accola 

Edit: got in before me :cry WHY strwbrry,why??

new one :

Demi Moore


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Edit: got in before me :cry WHY strwbrry,why??


Because I'm a ninja....:sly:

Eddie Murphy


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

I have the costume and the sword though...

Freddie mercury


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Gary Oldman


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Heath Ledger


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Idris Elba


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

John Wayne


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Hedy Lamarr.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Barette said:


> Hedy Lamarr.


Has to be another one 

Kim Kardashian


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Lionel Messi


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Has to be another one
> 
> Kim Kardashian


I'm stupid and don't know the alphabet XD

Going off last one, Marilyn Monroe (I think M follows L, right?)


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:yayNina Dobrev


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Barette said:


> I'm stupid and don't know the alphabet XD
> 
> Going off last one, Marilyn Monroe (I think M follows L, right?)


You're totally right on this one XD

O.J Simpson


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Paul Walker


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Queen Latifah


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Rick Astley


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Seth Green


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Terry Crews


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Uma Thurman


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Vladimir Putin


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Wesley Snipes (yeah!)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

*Xzibit*


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Yoda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zac Efron


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Alex Lifeson


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Eric Roberts


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Felicity Jones


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Grace Kelly


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hilary Swank


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Ivanka Trump


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Penelope Cruz


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^Supposed to be J.

Justin Beiber


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Lauryn Hill


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Nicolas Cage


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Orlando Bloom


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Phil Collins


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Robin Williams


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Shania Twain


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Tim Burton


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

Usain Bolt


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Vincent Price


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

walt disney


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Xavier Holland


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yani


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Alexandre Desplat


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Barbara Windsor


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

David Beckham


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Ellen Page


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Frances O'Connor


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Geoffrey Rush


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Heather Graham


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Ian McKellen


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

J-Lo


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Liam Neeson


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mila Kunis


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Natalie Portman


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Oscar Wild


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Piper Perabo


----------



## Millais (Mar 15, 2012)

Quincy Jones


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ryan Reynolds


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Tia Carrere


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Uma Thurman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vince Vaughn


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Xerxes


----------

